#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Iblis قبحه الله vlucht en vreest Allah

## ABOE MR

Iblis قبحه الله vlucht en vreest Allah 
__________________
Tijdens de slag van Badr waren de muslims in minderheid en Iblis stond in de beeld van Ibn Ja3shim bij de ongelovige van Quraish. Allah zegt hierover:
و اذ زين لهم الشيطان اعمالهم
" en toen de duivel hun daden verfraaide"
* Hun daden om de muslims te bestrijden. Vluchtend roept Iblis: 
اني برىء منكم اني ارى ما لا ترون
" Ik sta ver van jullie ik zie iets wat jullie niet zien". 
* Hij zag Jibriel neerdalen met de engelen om de moslims te helpen.
Daarna zei die:
اني اخاف الله و الله شديد العقاب 
" Ik vrees allah en allah is een strenge straffer"
____

_____
Bron: tafsir al-baghawi رحمه الله

----------

